# Сакрализация



## Инна П. (18 Май 2009)

Всем здравствуйте. Меня волнует такой вопрос: что означает такое заключение "Вариант развития. Сакрализация Z5. Sp. Bif. S5"? Какое лечение будет эффективнее? Слышала, что требуется оперативное вмешательство. Так ли это? И можно ли без него обойтись? Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Май 2009)

пятый поясничный позвонок срощен с крестцом. 
Если не болит, то лечить не надо.
Правила предупреждления боли в спине-общие.


----------



## Инна П. (19 Май 2009)

Спасибо ещё раз!  Успокоили!


----------

